# Was ist aacplus und wie kann ich das mit xmms o.ä. anhören?

## bröggle

Hi,

einer meiner lieblingswebradiosender defjay.com schickt seinen high quality stream nur noch im aacplus format und den kann ich mir weder mit xmms noch anderen playern anhören.

->1.) was ist aacplus genau? Welche Vor/Nachteile hat es?

2.)Wie bekomme ich das zum laufen? es gibt im portage tree 2 programme/codecs die relavant sind, aber bei mir sind beide installiert und trotzdem tut sich nichts.

Oder ist das wieder einmal ein "sorry, no linux" format?

^-^

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder ist das wieder einmal ein "sorry, no linux" format?
> 
> 

 

sowas gibts eigentlich nicht, denn mplayer kann windows codecs.

----------

## Aldo

Kaffeine spielt den Stream hier Problemlos ab.

```
kaffeine http://us.unitstream.com:8004
```

----------

## bröggle

ist kaffeine nicht ein videoplayer?

@hds: ja ok, aber oftmals werden nicht windows benutzer gleich von vornherein ausgeschlossen siehe z.b. musicload,de

----------

## Sas

Kaffeine ist ein Video- und Audioplayer.

----------

## Aldo

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> ist kaffeine nicht ein videoplayer?

 

Auch... 

Eigentlich ein Frontend für die xine-lib.

Spielt Audio als auch Video ab.

----------

## bröggle

dann werd ich mal mein emerge an und schaue obs funktioniert...  :Wink: 

^-^

----------

## merlin2

@bröggle 

 *Quote:*   

> ja ok, aber oftmals werden nicht windows benutzer gleich von vornherein ausgeschlossen siehe z.b. musicload,de

 

Was genau geht denn bei musicload.de nicht?   :Question: 

----------

## hds

 *merlin2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was genau geht denn bei musicload.de nicht?  

 

wuerd mich auch mal interessieren. zumindest wird mein browser schonmal nicht abgewiesen <g>, welches das kleinste problem waere.

ansonsten kauf ich die scheibe lieber im laden, und rip sie mir selbst in einer fuer mich akzeptablen qualitaet. naja..

ps: naja, zumindest die tv werbung von denen ist funny.. der punk und das maedel, und diese gedankenblasen ueber den koepfen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bröggle

Als Systemvorraussetzung wird der Windowsmedia player benötigt um Lieder zu kaufen.(und selbst der wird nicht immer richtig erkannt )

-->Linux verwendet aber 'leider' nicht den Mediaplayer...

Zitat der Hilfe-Seite von musicload:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hilfe - Systemvoraussetzungen
> 
> Betriebssystem
> ...

 

->Win,IE und Mediaplayer... und im Inet habe ich bisher noch keine Alternativ lösung gefunden...

->Bleibt nur (web)radio hören und die gute alte cd ausm laden.

EDIT: Kaffeine zeigt mir nur "connecting to HTTP server... 0%"

Fehlt mri ein plugin oder so?

Edit2: und wenn ich eine aacplus datei so öffne "spielt" er sie innerhalb von 3 sekunden ab und es ist nichts zu hören

----------

## _hephaistos_

dann schick denen doch ein email! ich finds eine frechheit, wenns im web einschränkungen auf OS/Browser gibt. jede website die sowas macht is imho am ziel vorbei eine website zu sein!

gibt ja auch genügend mac user odgl.

ciao

----------

## Sas

Naja, denen gehts doch sicher darum, dass sie ihre Lieder DRM-verdongeln können.

Gibts da denn überhaupt irgend eine plattformunabhängige Alternative?

----------

## psyqil

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ich finds eine frechheit, wenns im web einschränkungen auf OS/Browser gibt.

 Wird wohl hieran liegen: *Quote:*   

> Die Musik wird im Windows Media Audio-Format (WMA) auf Ihrem PC gespeichert. Sie können dieses Format unter Windows mit dem Windows Media Player abspielen oder auch auf vielen tragbaren Playern. Die Klangqualität entspricht etwa 192 kbps MP3-Dateien. Allerdings sind die Dateien ca. 1/3 kleiner und gestatten über "Digitale Rechteverwaltung" das legale Brennen und Kopieren der Musik.

 

----------

## bröggle

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Naja, denen gehts doch sicher darum, dass sie ihre Lieder DRM-verdongeln können.
> 
> Gibts da denn überhaupt irgend eine plattformunabhängige Alternative?

 

jupp, dat isses.

Also soweit ich weiß gibt es keine die man von jeder plattform erreichen kann.... itunes ist ja auch nur mac und win ... :/

----------

## hds

naja, aber wer will sich so einen dreck auch schon laden? du etwa? oder war das nur theoretisch als beispiel?

wie gesagt, da kauf ich mir die scheibe, und rip sie mir in jeder qualitaet die ich moechte.

und es ist bisher nicht untersagt die mit ca. 5-7 freunden zu tauschen.

OK, mit der neuen mucke mag das nicht so einfach sein, aber die will ich eh nicht hoeren  :Wink: 

----------

## bröggle

das war nur als beispiel, weil es da vor kurzem eine Aktion von Computerbild (nein , die lese ich nicht) gab mit 5 gutscheinen... und die kann man ja auf alle fälle irgendwie losweden  :Wink: 

Ja auch du hds (ich kenne ja deinen Musikgeschmack hier: http://www.musicload.de/artist?artistid=44359  :Wink: 

Aber sollte nur als Beispiel dienen... und ich würde sagen wir kommen zurück zum topic (wobei eine diskussion über musikload, itunes etc sicher nicht schlecht wär... kann ja jemand anderes aufmachen und den link hier posten;-)

->Auch kaffeine will auf meinem pc aacplus teile nicht....

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ->Auch kaffeine will auf meinem pc aacplus teile nicht....

 

dann installiere doch endlich mal die codecs. hast du das codecpack fuer mplayer installed? das koennte helfen?

wie gesagt, mplayer war meine erster tip im chat, der sollte das koennen.

oder braucht man dafuer ne karte die AAC kann? schon mal daran gedacht, das es mit StereoSpeakern vielleicht nicht geht, sondern nur mit 5+1 sowie entsprechender karte? muesste man ja ansonsten umwandeln.. ich kann ja hier auch kein DDS abfeuern, logisch, mit normaler plain vanilla soundcard!

und da es sich bei dir um einen livesteam handelt..

----------

## Robelix

Wenn ich mir die Page http://defjay.com/ vom Anfang des Threads ansehe kommt mir eh schon wieder das Grauen:  :Evil or Very Mad:  CD Quality at 32K   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ich meine aac(plus) ist sicher kein schlechter Codec, aber das kann doch niemand glauben. (Erinnert mich schwer an die angebliche CD-Qualität von 128er mp3)

Naja, meine Musik is das sowieso nicht, da bin ich mehr für http://digitalgunfire.com/

---

Zu musicload.de... hab' da jetzt kurz reingeschaut und kann's nicht glauben.

Über ein EUR pro Song für DRM-verkorkste wmas?

Und die Auswahl auch mehr als mäßig, eine kurze Suche hat ergeben: Diary of Dreams - nix, Clan of Xymox - nix, Die Form - nix, Das Ich - nix, KMFDM - nix, Krupps - nix, Klinik - nix, Eläkeläiset - nix, Dreadful Shadows - nix, Assemblage 23 - nix, Bauhaus - nix, Faun - nix, Kiew - nix, Suicide Commando - nix, Wumpscut - nix, Project Pitchfork - nix...

Immerhin jeweils eine Scheibe von Tanzwut, Covenant und Atari Teenage Riot, und sogar mehr als eine von NIN und Neubauten - Dabei hab' ich die wirklich schwer zu findenden Sachen noch gar nicht probiert. Von den Bands da oben bin ich sicher, daß man von fast allen im Müller CDs im Regal findet.

Also was soll das Ganze? Dient wohl nur um den Kids die mehere EUR für einen Klingelton ausgeben noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Kurz: daß es mit Linux nicht läuft kann man getrost ignorieren.

Robelix

----------

## hds

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Über ein EUR pro Song für DRM-verkorkste wmas?
> 
> 

 

mein reden   :Laughing: 

----------

## bröggle

win32codecs,faad2,faac ist installiert... welche brauche ich denn?

und ich hab onboard sound  :Wink:  , das rockt  :Wink: 

aber wenn der sch... nur auf gewissen karten läuft dann krieg ich echt die Krätze...(oder wie auch immer man das schreibt)

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber wenn der sch... nur auf gewissen karten läuft dann krieg ich echt die Krätze...(oder wie auch immer man das schreibt)

 

also ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das AAC auch nur (als lifestream!!) auf karten laeuft welche das auch koennen.

yours mileage might vary, though..

hast windows drauf? probier mal obs damit bei dir geht.

wenn ja, liegts an dem fehlenden codec, wenn nein, an deiner karte. eigentlich ganz einfach?

PS: EAX geht ja auch nicht unter linux. nur mal so zum bleistift.Last edited by hds on Sat Jan 08, 2005 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bröggle

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir die Page http://defjay.com/ vom Anfang des Threads ansehe kommt mir eh schon wieder das Grauen:  CD Quality at 32K   Ich meine aac(plus) ist sicher kein schlechter Codec, aber das kann doch niemand glauben. (Erinnert mich schwer an die angebliche CD-Qualität von 128er mp3)
> 
> ...
> 
> Kurz: daß es mit Linux nicht läuft kann man getrost ignorieren.
> ...

 

zu defjay

ja ich würds halt gerne mal ausprobieren... angeblich soll das den 128 entsprechen was ich auch nicht wirklich glauben kann. 

Früher (bis letzte woche oder so) hatten die noch das alte 128er format was erträglich klingt... (leider gibt es nu klassik radios mit +320kb/s)

->jetzt wollte ich mal schauen wie das so ist... und den 64er stream kann man ja eh in die tonne treten.

und zu musicload: es geht nicht um den Laden, sondern ums Prinzip!

edit: @hds: auch als locales file geht es nicht

edit2: KEnnt jemand einen anderen Hip/Hop&R'n'B&black etc. Sender der annehmbare Qualität sendet und dabei auch noch die Titel mitschickt?

Jam Fm ist zwar gut, schickt aber noch keine Titel mit, was mich ziemlich irgendwie nervt...."Wie heißt der Song jetzt???"

----------

## psyqil

Mit Realplayer geht das hier, aber ich muß jetzt was anderes hören!  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Oh, das war wohl gar nicht die Frage...  :Embarassed: 

vielleicht möchtest Du hier mal dranbleiben.

----------

## hds

mal ne vielleicht bloede frage.. du hast aber "aac" in deinen USEflags, und damit die entsprechenden player installed?

falls nicht, setzen und sechs  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Es geht!  :Very Happy:  foobar2000 unter wine mit neuem foo_input_std.

Edit:   :Mad:  Das ist ja furchtbarer Sound!  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bröggle

@hds: ich kann dich beruhigen aac ist als useflag gesetzt.

@psyqil: wine benutz ich ned  :Wink:   (ich bring da nie was zum laufen)

und ja der sound is schrecklich, aber nur für dne ders nicht mag  :Wink: 

Und bei den liedern findet man oftmals eben nicht den titel raus, bzw kennt ihn überhaupt...

----------

## psyqil

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> wine benutz ich ned   (ich bring da nie was zum laufen)

  :Very Happy:  Probier's nochmal:  wine-20041201 (~x86) und http://www.saunalahti.fi/cse/foobar2000/foobar2000.exe sind jetzt auch ohne Tricks ein schönes Paar *Quote:*   

> und ja der sound is schrecklich, aber nur für dne ders nicht mag 

 Schon klar, mein schräges Zeug will hier auch keiner hören...  :Sad: 

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Schon klar, mein schräges Zeug will hier auch keiner hören... 

 

who knows.. scrobbler laufen? see my sig.

join doch die gentoo vets group, um mal "frisches fleisch" reinzubringen!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## psyqil

Ach ja, bin ja Veteran... Dann sind wir ja schon zwei...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ach ja, bin ja Veteran... Dann sind wir ja schon zwei... 

 

kommt zeit, kommt rat, kommet attentat! kennste   :Cool: 

nunja, bisher hast du dich nicht angemeldet.. oder spinnt srobbler derweil?

group: http://www.audioscrobbler.com:80/group/Gentoo+Vets

----------

## psyqil

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/Gentoo%2BVets/members

----------

## hds

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.audioscrobbler.com/group/Gentoo%2BVets/members

 

you are in!

PS: please, play it LOUD!

PS2: soll heissen - maenner kommen langsam, aber gewaltiig? <g>

----------

